# Birthright PBEM in Khinasi



## Solmyr (Jan 27, 2012)

Hello everyone! I am starting a new Birthright PBEM in Khinasi, using a mix of old AD&D Birthright rules and my own character creation system. This game takes place during the period 500 years before "modern times" (in fact, shortly after the death of Michael Roele). This means there are some differences in the domain setup - most awnshegh realms don't exist yet, for example. The Sphinx, the Lamia, the Magian, and the Minotaur are not there. Only the Serpent exists, but little is known of him and he is a very distant, if mysterious, influence on the Khinasi. The Hydra is also there but his plans don't go beyond "eat people". Likewise, the old realms of Irbouda, Sefra, Djira, and Medec still exist - in the official timeline they did not fall until later. Iron Hand orogs are not there yet and Merasaf holds that territory. So, pretty much everyone on the map is Khinasi, except for the elves of Rhuannach (I am not including Innishiere in the game) and the Anuirean colony of Suiriene (which is populated by a Khinasi majority anyway). In the absence of major NPC threats, the idea is that there will be more player interaction and conflict.

The game will be starting sometime in February, but people can apply for domains now. The game website is at Lands of the Holy Sun and there is a link to the background document I wrote up - I recommend people read it as I've added some of my own touches to the setting. Beyond that, everyone is pretty free to detail their rulers and domains. There is also a forum at Lands of the Holy Sun • Index page - linked accounts work there so you can register with whatever username you like for now and add more accounts later.

There are 61 domains in the game, with 5 being NPC-only, and there are still plenty available!


----------

